# Experiment over



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I had to seperate my jewel from my red bellies today, one of my super reds is royally f0cked up.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow jewel won? I cant beleive it. All the jewels i owned are totall wussies.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That blows man, Tie a rock to the jewels tail and let it sink to the bottom, then we'll see who wins.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

well if the fish got a asss whopping then it deserves it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have then in a loosly divided 10g with my spilo cf (till tomorrw). Its the best I could do as I am not willing to let my super red get picked to shreds....literally, the guys fins look like a hobos pants.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

damn, I never would have though that a jewel could punk a piranha.

get a rhom and then try again :nod:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> damn, I never would have though that a jewel could punk a piranha.
> 
> get a rhom and then try again :nod:


 that just shows what little you know about cichlids and piranhas :sad:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > damn, I never would have though that a jewel could punk a piranha.
> ...


 true, how true.

I had a jewel with my little rhom, actually did quite well for a while. The convicts that were in there actually killed it. The rhom finished it off though.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Cichlids & piranhas dont mix well


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> That blows man, Tie a rock to the jewels tail and let it sink to the bottom, then we'll see who wins.....:laugh:


 that isn't very nice, besides atleast you seperated them the red will be fine


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha piranha loses


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

damn man, that sucks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

you're right, that sucks!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its ok, I feel sorry for my kick ass jewels right now in their tiny tank, plus i think they were getting ready to bred which would explain their sudden rise in aggression.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

just for reference look at the fin damage caused by the jewel!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

while that sucks, if one of your other Ps had tried to go after him he'd be in a lot worse shape.

look on the bright side


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> while that sucks, if one of your other Ps had tried to go after him he'd be in a lot worse shape.
> 
> look on the bright side


one of the p's DIDN't go after him tho. Redbellies are easily stared down/beat around by aggressive fish, regardless of the fact that redbellies have steak knife teeth. P's aren't the super vicious killer fish that p-exclusive owners like to think they are


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats one mean jewel


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam thats one mean jewel


most jewels are :nod: although the ones i had sucked


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Does not suprise me at all,
Jewels are nasty ass little fish,
and highly territorial.

Think thats been well known for some time
now. Redbellys are pussycats compared
to many Hemichromis species.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

As an "Experiment" someone try a school of about 20
Gambusia affinis (Mosquitofish) With a Red-belly,

Love to see the Pics after that


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Redbellys are pussycats compared
> to many Hemichromis species.


 redbellies are pussycats to anything that will stare them in the face :rock:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> As an "Experiment" someone try a school of about 20
> Gambusia affinis (Mosquitofish) With a Red-belly,
> 
> Love to see the Pics after that


those are just guppies arent they?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Ive never seen a Jewel before can One of you put up some pics? Sounds like a kickass cichlid


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Ive never seen a Jewel before can One of you put up some pics? Sounds like a kickass cichlid


 http://www.fishprofiles.com/profiles/fw/pr...mis+bimaculatus


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks P45!







Damn now i want To get a pair of em


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they're quite common, most lfses sell em, usually for 3-5 bucks


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

got mine at petco for less than $2


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> got mine at petco for less than $2


 $1.99 doesn't count as "less than two bucks"


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

My lfs sucks real bad tho they hardly have anything Mostly saltwater crap I had to have em special order my reds.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> My lfs sucks real bad tho they hardly have anything Mostly saltwater crap I had to have em special order my reds.


 that bites :laugh:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > As an "Experiment" someone try a school of about 20
> ...


 Gambusia are probley the most senslessly aggressive fish there is,
They are seriously nasty little fish. and for their size they have some
teeth on them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

gambusia pic's


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

wow, aggressive guppies!

they're endangered though aren't they?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the pics and name, sure fooled me :rock:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Lahot said:


> wow, aggressive guppies!
> 
> they're endangered though aren't they?


 Some species are endangered, Most though are
serious pests and way to prolific. They are a really
interesting pest though,

Don't get me wrong I love the little buggers


----------

